# Stackable tool box



## carawaystrim (Apr 6, 2013)

Help….I've been using a ramp to get my giant tool setup into my truck for a year now. I used to do commercial work where I would be on the same job for months. Now I am using my license and doing smaller jobs, sometimes 1/2 a day…..

I need to build a stackable setup that I can load easier ( with out a ramp! ) Any ideas on hardware or techniques to make this work would be a huge help! I was thinking of 1 large drawer and two smaller ones that stack onto each other. I have been researching hardware sites and havent found anything that looks practical.

Again thanks!
Michael Caraway


----------



## NotToDay (Feb 15, 2013)

I think what you maybe looking for is a Campaign Chest CHRIS SCHWARZ has done some articles it if you do a search you will find several types 
Good luck


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Festool has a great organizing system using systainers as does Bosch.

There are other ones like Tanos too. You can make a mobile base, stack what you need
for a job and make one trip.

Yeah buddy.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

A box is panels, hinges, a catch and a handle. From there, it's two more things: aesthetics and stackability.

For stacking hardware that doubles as corner protection and feet, go to TCH then to "corners".

They have lots of stuff, including nifty aluminum extrusions and groovy latches.

Back when I was doing a lot of installations I just had an array of plastic toolboxes (some were Rubbermaid) but they were motley. I wish I'd been as analytical as you and thought about how to do that better and more efficiently.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## carawaystrim (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, I do like some of those modular systems. I'd like it to advertise for my business though. Lee I think the TCH hardware might be just the thing I need. Thanks, I'm getting ideas now!


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Hoo-and what about retractable suitcase handles in them? And wheels?

There is also some nice aluminum extrusion that makes a tongue and groove joint between the lid and the box. My ATA casemaker for my instruments is Mark at Rock Hard Road Cases. Check his site for ideas.

I'm rather excited with these ideas. I hope we get to see a blog of your efforts and results.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

http://www.8020.net has many ideas for what you are looking for. You can build a basic structure that is mobile with removable trays, boxes, drawer units etc.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally submitted to the Festool Systainer system. Expensive yes but its just so flippen quick and easy, nothing falls over, nothing moves and I can move the whole shooting match in one trip instead of a gazillion trips.

I'm now slowly converting all my hand power tools, and fitting them into empty systainers.


----------



## carawaystrim (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey Lee,

Thanks for the great websites! Definitely I will be posting pics of the progress and finished product.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

What ever you do

be careful what you advertise

thieves have been around since the dawn of time

egos determine adverts so when pepsi shows up with a fancy truck and lit up like the fourth of July, that they also have a yard they park it in that has 24/7 surveillance, guards and ……less chance of theft

Advertising "Steal Me" can at times be foolish


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

observations

stackable boxes, pros and cons

collapsable tool bags, pros and cons

where to take them

when to put the carpenters belt on

when to take it off

tools stored in bags made to fit into 20 litre pails

tools packed into wooden boxes, wooden cabinets,and milk crates, trunks, under beds, and carried to a job site in a plastic bag, frankly i dont really care.

Doesnt matter if your a plumber or a Doctor, a mason or an Engineer, all you really have to bring to the table is what you said you could do

2 cents


----------

